# clavier qwerty



## alainrichard (9 Décembre 2005)

Sur le point d'acheter d'occase un ibook avec un clavier qwerty ( en l'occurence clavier suisse romand ) je me demandais s'il était possible - et si qqun a l'expérience- de le retransformer en azerty, cad de sélectionner le clavier français puis apres avoir repéré l'emplacement des touches , de les déclipser et de les réarranger. Je suppose que qlques touches ne coincideront jamais tt à fait, mais dans l'ensemble ça parait faisable?


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Décembre 2005)

alainrichard a dit:
			
		

> Sur le point d'acheter d'occase un ibook avec un clavier qwerty ( en l'occurence clavier suisse romand ) je me demandais s'il était possible - et si qqun a l'expérience- de le retransformer en azerty, cad de sélectionner le clavier français puis apres avoir repéré l'emplacement des touches , de les déclipser et de les réarranger. Je suppose que qlques touches ne coincideront jamais tt à fait, mais dans l'ensemble ça parait faisable?



heuuu une clavier ça coûte 50 euros


----------



## Martial (9 Décembre 2005)

Je viens d'en acheter un à CHFr 39.- à la Fnac à Genève (¤ 26.-).

Il faut juste choisir le bon drapeau dans le menu ad-hoc.

A propos, le clavier suisse romand est "qwertz", je tape dessus. Le "qwery" vit de l'autre côté de l'Atlantique.


----------



## Martial (9 Décembre 2005)

Je n'avais pas vu qu'il s'agissait d'un portable.
Je pensais à un clavier standard mais ne sais si celui d'un ibook est interchangeable.

Désolé du couac !


----------



## alitaliano (10 Décembre 2005)

Salut,

je viens d'acquérir un ibook en Qwerty.
Effectivement, il suffit de séléctionner le clavier français dans le panneau international des préférences système.
Et de changer 4 ou 5 touches.
Exactement comme tu dis, quoi ! 

Mais de toutes façons certaines touches ne coïncideront pas tout à fait.
Tu avais donc raison sur tous les points...

à plus !


----------

